# Critique my bouncing buckskin boy, I'm barn blind!



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

This is Image. He is a three year old Appendix QH colt, Out of my Quarter Horse mare and by Puchilingui a painted Thoroughbred stallion.

I'll post current and baby pictures just for fun, keeping in mind he was growing and now being a three year old he is obviously under muscled having not been extensively under saddle.

* 4 Months Old:*









* Yearling:* (Butt high mid growth spurt)

















* Current, 3 Years Old:*












































Here is momma: 

















And handsome daddy:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG HE'S SO GORGEOUS!!! i love him so much! How long has he been under saddle? and his parents are gorgeous as well....love his daddy so much


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

He's soo pretty! As are the parents! You've got yourself a nice horse!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

he is so cute! be thankful that you got color lol ... my friend had a Palimono and they bread her to a Paint and they got a Chestnut lol ...


----------



## aintgotnone (Dec 14, 2008)

*Buckskins!!!*

Gosh, do I love buckskins!!!!! So beautiful.

He looks like a beautiful boy.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Uh daddy is not a thoroughbred. Looks like an appendix. Mom is awfully cute.


----------



## alliswim (Dec 3, 2008)

blossom856 said:


> Uh daddy is not a thoroughbred. Looks like an appendix. Mom is awfully cute.


Actually, Puchilingui was a registered Thoroughbred (he is now sadly deceased). Here's his pedigree: Puchilingui Horse Pedigree


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

blossom856 said:


> Uh daddy is not a thoroughbred. Looks like an appendix. Mom is awfully cute.


 
he acctually is a thoroughbred. and i think he is now deceased as well.

edit-

alliswim, i think we both posted at the same time. :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is beautiful, I love buckskins as well, aww!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Pretty horse. Wasn't Puchilingui's stud fee $12,500 at one time? I think I saw that in an old Paint Horse Journal ad.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

alliswim said:


> Actually, Puchilingui was a registered Thoroughbred (he is now sadly deceased). Here's his pedigree: Puchilingui Horse Pedigree


But he has a quarter horse head. And if I remember correctly thoroughbreds only come in solid colors with the exception of markings.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok I looked around and found out that thoroughbreds can in fact come in overo and sabino. But that still doesn't explain the quarter horse head. I swear it looks like a QH head.

Wait a minute now I'm seeing info that says paints don't exist in the thoroughbred breed. This is all very confusing. I'm gonna have to ask my friend who bred racing thoroughbreds for some input.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

blossom856 said:


> Wait a minute now I'm seeing info that says paints don't exist in the thoroughbred breed. This is all very confusing. I'm gonna have to ask my friend who bred racing thoroughbreds for some input.


Paint horses are a separate breed. So, no, paints don't exist in thoroughbreds. I believe you mean pinto. Pinto is a colored horse. Paint is a breed of horse. Paints were bred from QH and thoroughbreds.

Pinto Thoroughbreds
Breeds of Livestock - Pinto Horse


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Joshie said:


> Paint horses are a separate breed. So, no, paints don't exist in thoroughbreds. I believe you mean pinto. Pinto is a colored horse. Paint is a breed of horse. Paints were bred from QH and thoroughbreds.
> 
> Pinto Thoroughbreds
> Breeds of Livestock - Pinto Horse


The OP says it's a painted TB.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

There are a few horses that are registered with the Jockey Club and the American Paint Horse Association. Puchilingui is one of them, another is See Me Com En a popular sire registered in both the JC and APHA. I am not sure how you can determine that Puchilingui has a quarter horse head based on two poor photos. TBs nor any other breed have a cookie cutter head shape. I am sure if they took the western halter off and put him in hunter braids he would look like a TB. Back to the point, the OP has a nice looking appendix QH by a TB stallion and out of a QH mare.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

blossom856 said:


> The OP says it's a painted TB.


I believe that's a misnomer. Paints are a separate breed. I believe the OP meant pinto TB. A horse could always be a Paint/TB. But these are separate breeds. If the OP was posting about a paint/TB, that could be one reason you see a QH type head. Paints were originally the "undesirable" colored outcroppings of TB and QH stock. Now, though, these are separate breeds.

There does tend to be a lot of mistaken interchanging of the terms Pinto and Paint. Not all paint horses are colored. 


APHA.Com - Welcome to the Association


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

OK I apologize. I talked to my friend who said that while they're rare, pinto TB's do exist. And also that TB's and QH's sometimes look like each other. 

She was also impressed by his pedigree. He won't produce any of the fragile legs we see on TB's these days.


----------



## megannigan (Dec 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> I believe that's a misnomer. Paints are a separate breed. I believe the OP meant pinto TB. A horse could always be a Paint/TB. But these are separate breeds. If the OP was posting about a paint/TB, that could be one reason you see a QH type head. Paints were originally the "undesirable" colored outcroppings of TB and QH stock. Now, though, these are separate breeds.
> 
> There does tend to be a lot of mistaken interchanging of the terms Pinto and Paint. Not all paint horses are colored.
> 
> ...


 
Okay, its actually kinda simple. Pinto is a color pattern and Paint is a breed. Now, the tobiano pattern is a gene, but overo, and most other pinto patterns are what are called "crop outs." This means that theoretically any breed can produce a "crop out" pinto. It is rare, but TBs and even warmbloods can produce overo, sabino, etc coat patterns. These horses can be registered in the Pinto Association with just a picture proving they have the coat pattern, but they cannot be registered as a Paint. The only way a horse can be registered as a Paint is if one parent is a paint and the other is either a paint, qh, or tb. So anyways, yes this horse is a TB with TB parents, not an appendix, but he is considered a crop out pinto because of his pattern.

Your buckskin is adorable! I'd like to see him when he fills out more!


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the complements, we love him.

Anyone to critique conformation? I can't find many downsides to his build myself but I'm known to be blinded by love. Image is an excellent mover, he nearly floats and shows off in every way possible. 

Blossom as the others said Puchi is a reg. Thoroughbred. You can do a google search for "Puchilingui" to find many more photos.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just what you said, he needs more muscle but that will come with time and riding. Other than that, I don't see a single thing bad about his confo. He has got a very pretty head.

Oh, LOL. I just noticed that your avatar is just like your horses. That's cute. Loved that movie by the way.


----------

